# Hertz HSK-165XL - what is a good price from an authorized dealer?



## cleanerupper (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm heavily leaning towards purchasing the Hertz HSK-165XL component set for my car to replace my Boston Pro60s. If I follow through with the purchase, it will be through a particular local audio shop that I have already confirmed to be an authorized Hertz dealer.

The price for this component set on woofersetc.com is $549.99. The MSRP price of $779.99 is also listed on there for reference. Obviously woofersetc.com is not an authorized dealer and they have less overhead, so their price can be substantially cheaper than MSRP.

What would be a fair price for these from from an authorized dealer? Should I try to talk them down to $600.00?

Thanks!


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

From my experience if your not a regular customer, they won't budge one penny on the price. But I think it mostly depends on the dealer and if they think your actually serious about purchasing.

The thing with Woofersect is that it could be fake Hertz/Focal/Morel/DLS ect... I've purchased from them before but its always in the back of my mind that if I purchase a new set of DLS UPi's for example that it will be Chinese knockoffs.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

will you be having them install them? or purchasing any damping materials at the same time?


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

just set a $20 bill on the sales counter with intention of tipping it....and say, "I intend to purchase these FROM YOU, for $720+tax RIGHT NOW", if no bite... slap another $20 bill on the counter, "from your other salesman over there for $700+tax tomorrow" ,or online for $600 the next day.

LOL. I'm just joshing. this shouldn't work


----------



## cleanerupper (Mar 17, 2013)

I appreciate the replies, fellas! These components will be installed by me. I am not going to purchase any installation services or additional equipment from the dealer.

I made a visit to the dealer yesterday and was able to audition the HSK-165 (non-XL) component set. They sound amazing and I am sure that the XL version will sound even better. The employee who was attending to me gave me a price of $649.00 for the HSK-165XL. That price sounds about right to me.

However, the salesperson told me something that got me rather confused. During our discussion, I mentioned that I currently have a set of Boston Pro60 components powered by a JL Audio Slash 300/4, which puts out 75W RMS into 4 channels. He told me that this amplifier will underpower the HSK-165XL by a factor of half, and that each speaker can individually handle 150W RMS. This statement made absolutely no sense to me, since the HSK-165XL specification sheet states 150W as the RMS wattage per side, meaning 150W RMS per woofer-tweeter pair. Since the crossover has no bi-wiring capability, I would simply bypass the crossover altogether, run 2 wires on each side, and utilize my Eclipse CD-7000's 3-way active crossover.

Am I missing something, or does the HSK-165XL actually have tweeters that can handle 150W RMS each and woofers that can handle 150W RMS each? 

Thanks!


----------



## mgood (Nov 5, 2012)

Most speakers do divide it like that... its 150 rms for each. Or more... but you do have to tune it correcty. In wouldn't low passs lower than 70. ... they will. Go lower but just dont... I had my xl. On my slash 300x4 v2 bridged. Then bought a 300x2 v2 slash amp and I have them. Not bridged at 174 watt rms each. Some people are using 250. Rms each. Or. 200.. im fixing to try a JL 600 x4 hd amp on my front xl. And rear non xl. Hertz... the main thing. Tuning.... 600.00. For a set. TC audio by little rock arkansas..briant I think. Todd will ship them... to ya no prob for that price... pm me and I get his number for you... theres another guy in holly springs saying. 500. But idk if he is licened so im sticking with todd


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

If you bridge the amp to at least drive the 6.5" drivers, and get a small 2 ch amp for the tweeters to take advantage of the active processig. Even if you bridge the amp and use the passives you will be fine, those HSK XL's sound better with more power, not like the sales rep said that you will under power them with 75watts.

I would stick with an authorized dealer to get one of these sets, woofers etc may ship a an hsk but not the XL model be careful, they can either try to fool you intentionally or unintentionally due to incompetence and you will not get a factory warranty either.

If you like the xl's you will like the HAT Clarus one member is selling a brand new set in the classifieds for a really good price, not sure if it is still available


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

This is some nice info but the thread is a year old


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> If you like the xl's you will like the HAT Clarus one member is selling a brand new set in the classifieds for a really good price, not sure if it is still available


I just bought the Clarus couple days ago but the seller hasn't updated the listing yet.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

crea_78 said:


> I just bought the Clarus couple days ago but the seller hasn't updated the listing yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Im jealous, nice buy, did he say why how or reason for selling them?




crea_78 said:


> I just bought the Clarus couple days ago but the seller hasn't updated the listing yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Usually I do not miss or waste time in old threads

I guess this is mgood's fault 

If someone searches for HSK XL looking for info, maybe it will help him/her


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

Alrojoca said:


> Usually I do not miss or waste time in old threads
> 
> I guess this is mgood's fault
> 
> If someone searches for HSK XL looking for info, maybe it will help him/her


Absolutely  that's why I said it was some great info for anyone else  just so mgood isn't waiting for for the op to send him a pm


----------



## mgood (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry on my galaxy 4 couldn't see the date..


----------

